# Distinguished Warfare Medal



## DA SWO (Feb 13, 2013)

Part of me wants to laugh, I predict 2-3 "Warfare Medals", so the UAV/RPV Guys/Gals will soon have their special eye candy:

The Department of Defense announced today the creation of the Distinguished Warfare Medal to recognize a service member’s extraordinary achievements directly impacting combat operations. 

            Modern technology enables service members with special training and capabilities to more directly and precisely impact military operations at times far from the battlefield.  The Distinguished Warfare Medal will be awarded in the name of the secretary of defense to service members whose extraordinary achievements, regardless of their distance to the traditional combat theater, deserve distinct department-wide recognition.  

            “I have seen first-hand how modern tools like remotely piloted platforms and cyber systems have changed the way wars can be fought,” said Secretary of Defense Leon E. Panetta.  “We should also have the ability to honor extraordinary actions that make a true difference in combat operations, even if those actions are physically removed from the fight.” 

            Based on the order of precedence, the Distinguished Warfare Medal will sit directly below the Distinguished Flying Cross.  It may be awarded for actions in any domain but not involving acts of valor. 

            “This new medal recognizes the changing character of warfare and those who make extraordinary contributions to it,” said Joint Chiefs of Staff Chairman Gen. Martin E. Dempsey.  “The criteria for this award will be highly selective and reflect high standards.”


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 13, 2013)

Brother, this *IS* the UAV medal.  Them and cyber warfare.


----------



## AWP (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm starting to think we should only award medals for wars we win.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 13, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I'm starting to think we should only award medals for wars we win.


We're all winners, Free.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 13, 2013)

"The new medal will rank just below the Distinguished Flying Cross. It will have precedence over — and be worn on a uniform above — the Bronze Star with Valor device, a medal awarded to troops for specific heroic acts performed under fire in combat."

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/new...for-drone-pilots-outranks-bronze-star-021313/

Interesting.......and insulting.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 13, 2013)

Merged.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 13, 2013)

Crap...sorry guys didn't see this thread and had posted in General Discussion


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 13, 2013)

Kraut783 said:


> Crap...sorry guys didn't see this thread and had posted in General Discussion


 
No problem... :-" But don't let it happen again... or else... :dead:


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 13, 2013)

I know...I know...pushing them out now


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't know whether to cry or laugh.
Why not give 'em Purple Hearts if the UAV gets damaged?


----------



## AWP (Feb 13, 2013)

Un-fucking-believeable.

Do a great job in a war zone, but without engaging the enemy? Bronze Star, no V. Alright, that's garbage, but fine....

Do a great job in an air conditioned van on the other side of the world...and your award can rate HIGHER than a BS w/ "V"? Madness.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 13, 2013)

This is ridiculous.  What's wrong with the other medals in our inventory?  Does everyone need a medal?  People won't give this medal any value, it's just going to be a big joke.  If the guy did such a great job then give him an MSM or a commendation medal.  Problem solved.  Most infantrymen on the ground are getting shot at day in and day out and won't walk out of country with ANY medal on their chest, and if they do it will probably be an achievement medal.  Actually they will usually walk out with a combat action ribbon, a campaign medal and a purple heart.


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 14, 2013)

Where can I puke.....


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 14, 2013)

TACP: We are getting our asses shot off, your target is the two-story rectangular house. We are taking fire from the roof and second story window on the northeast corner.

UAV dude: (While sitting in California and in his comfortable pilot chair) Roger, tally target, making my turn in two mics, will be in from the south-west. So how goes it down there? When I get off my wife and I are driving up to Northern CA for a wine tasting.... Oh yeah I see you guys are taking some heavy fire...

TACP: Mother#$@#$%!!! I need effects on target NOW!!!

UAV dude: Roger.... I am closing as fast as I can...  Man, I heard it is hot as hell there...

TACP: Mother#$@#% .......   (well you get the picture)


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 14, 2013)

I predict this will become a O-6 and up award. (using Distinguished in the title), which is why I think we will see 2-3 additional awards come down, note: this is an across the board award (maybe even a Joint Award).

I want to read the admin track on this.


----------



## Karoshi (Feb 14, 2013)

Must've been a recommendation by some UAV pilot from the Air Force, since the Army will now be deploying it's Grey Eagle operators into theater to support the fight. Shit is getting out of hand over at the head shed in DC as of late... the good idea fairy has run rampant all over the Pentagon lately.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 14, 2013)

Karoshi said:


> Must've been a recommendation by some UAV pilot from the Air Force, since the Army will now be deploying it's Grey Eagle operators into theater to support the fight. Shit is getting out of hand over at the head shed in DC as of late... the good idea fairy has run rampant all over the Pentagon lately.


Sadly, I agree, or an intel guy at a fusion center, spac guy, etc.

I don't disagree, per se, with a "warfighting" award like this; I just think it ranks pretty high on the food chain, which is why I think it's designed for Senior Officers.


----------



## Squidward (Feb 14, 2013)

I think a service award as mentioned before would've sufficed. Surely not one that sits higher than valor awards given for actions during direct participation in combat. Starting to think I should get a medal for the crazy shit I did playing PS3 last night.


----------



## Karoshi (Feb 14, 2013)

The situations seem like the are appropriate times to award an MSM... except that the only good an MSM does is to watch it get downgraded to an ARCOM, by the same people who think awarding this makes sense.


----------



## Karoshi (Feb 14, 2013)

Secretary of Defense Memorandum said:


> It gives me great pleasure to announce the creation of the Distinguished Warfare Medal (DWM). The DWM provides distinct Department of Defense (DoD)-wide recognition for extraordinary achievement, not involving acts of valor, directly impacting combat operations or other military operations, such as operations authorized by a Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Execute Order, as approved by me.
> 
> The DWM provides an avenue to recognize appropriately extraordinary direct impacts on combat operations warranting recognition above the Bronze Star Medal. Since September 11, 2001, technological advancements have, in some cases dramatically changed how we conduct and support combat and other military operations. Accordingly, the DWM award criteria intentionally does not include a geographic limitation in award, as it is intended for use as a means to recognize Service members who meet the criteria, regardless of the domain used or the member’s physical location. Given the DWM’s level-of-precedence, immediately below the Distinguished Flying Cross, the member’s actions must have resulted in an accomplishment so exceptional and outstanding as to clearly set the individual apart from comrades or from other persons in similar situations.
> 
> ...


 
Link to actual memorandum


----------



## Centermass (Feb 14, 2013)

There was a time there when I thought Leon was doing a half way decent job as SecDef. And now, on his way out the door, the stupid has now overshadowed in a very short span whatever I was thinking at one time. 

Now that I've had time to reflect, lets use that same logic to his (Soon to be former) position and rate his retirement- Hmm, let's see, I've got it. 

Retirement Grade- WG-03

Hey, if you can alter the order of precedence based on his fuzzy logic applied to this award, than I say award the same to his check each month for a whole lot of "Gee, thanks for nothing Leon"


----------



## Centermass (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't believe this duty rates a ribbon or medal of its own.


----------



## Karoshi (Feb 15, 2013)

Any wagers on what the downgrade will be, possibly downgraded to a BSM for meritorious service or maybe an MSM? Man, I can't wait to see the TIOH write up on this shit and how they describe it.


----------



## LOOON (Feb 15, 2013)

Awards and patches have been heading in this "everyone is special" direction for sometime. CAB anyone? Forcing women to be allowed into combat units simply for promotional opportunities? I could go on a on.

doesn't surprise me one fucking bit.........


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 15, 2013)

Fuck awards.  Fuck decorations.  Only shit that matters is your reputation.


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 15, 2013)

Thiis is what happens when the top leaders in the military arent combat soldiers.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 16, 2013)

"Hurry up!  These drones aren't going to fly themselves!"  lol


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 16, 2013)

Teufel said:


> video


Laughed my ass off!  That UAV pilot that slammed his scan eagle into our HH-60, was probably a lot like those douches in the video.


----------



## LOOON (Feb 16, 2013)

Teufel said:


> Your post


hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## AWP (Feb 16, 2013)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Laughed my ass off! That UAV pilot that slammed his scan eagle into our HH-60, was probably a lot like those douches in the video.


 
I want to believe something happened to that guy, but I lack faith in our leadership to properly address such incompetence.

That this medal was approved should show us how much clout the drone Drones carry around. Frightening.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 16, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I want to believe *something happened to that guy,* but I lack faith in our leadership to properly address such incompetence.
> 
> That this medal was approved should show us how much clout the drone Drones carry around. Frightening.


 
His Distinguished Warfare Medal got downgraded to a BSM.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 16, 2013)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Laughed my ass off! That UAV pilot that slammed his scan eagle into our HH-60, was probably a lot like those douches in the video.


I'd like to hear that story.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Teufel (Feb 16, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> His Distinguished Warfare Medal got downgraded to a BSM.


ahhaahahahahah


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 17, 2013)

SOWT said:


> I'd like to hear that story.


Here's the short version:
WHAM!
Pilot: What the fuck was that?!  Tower, we just got hit by something, we're going to set down on the runway.
Tower: Roger Pedro, you're cleared down.
Tower: *Scan Eagle Unit* do you have accountability of your aircraft.
*Scan Eagle Unit*: That's affirmati...err...Just one second tower.
--1 minute later--
*Scan Eagle Unit*: Tower we've lost comms with one of our units.
Tower:  That's because you crashed it into one of the Pedro's because you were flying it outside of your zone.
And scene.  Straight out of the amature R/C pilot handbook.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 17, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> His Distinguished Warfare Medal got downgraded to a BSM.


downgraded....that's what pisses me off the most.  Next up is the Near-Combat Action Badge, then carpal-tunnel and hurt feelings being added to criteria for the Purple Heart.  What other pussified war medals can we hand out to make more dipshits feel special for being mediocre.  I'm just gonna throw this term out there for shits and giggles: Cyber Valor!   Anyone just puke?  I did.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 17, 2013)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Here's the short version:
> WHAM!
> Pilot: What the fuck was that?! Tower, we just got hit by something, we're going to set down on the runway.
> Tower: Roger Pedro, you're cleared down.
> ...


Hopefully you made the Scan Eagle folks come over to pick he pieces up.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 17, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Hopefully you made the Scan Eagle folks come over to pick he pieces up.


 
It would have cut into their crew rest.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 17, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> It would have cut into their crew rest.


They were probably too shaken up over the loss of one of their birds and needed a Critical Incident Stress Debriefing.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 17, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> It would have cut into their crew rest.


LOL.

I would have ensured theScan Eagle was destroyed, what wasn't busted up in the impact would have fallen victim to my boots.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 19, 2013)

Cant....See....Straight...Too....angry....


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 19, 2013)

Beer anyone....


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 19, 2013)

Want to try to do something about it?

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/feb/18/petition-demands-obama-rank-bronze-star-above-hero/




> More than 5,000 people have signed a petition urging the White House to lower the ranking of a new medal for drone pilots and cyberwarfare specialists that has drawn criticism for its ranking above the Bronze Star.
> 
> The Washington Times first reported Friday that some warriors inside the Pentagon were questioning and mocking Defense Secretary Leon E. Panetta’s decision last week to create the Distinguished Warfare Medal for cyber- and drone-combatants who sit inside stations outside a war zone.
> 
> *Any petition receiving more than 100,000 signatories in 30 days elicits a White House response.*


 
1) visit the site
2) create the account
3) ensure you DO NOT click the, "sign up for more email updates" option
4) make your voice heard


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 19, 2013)

My vote is in.

Only 90, 633 more to go...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 19, 2013)

Done.
#9676


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2013)

Done   #9798


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 19, 2013)

I did it the other day.  IDK my #.


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2013)

Or there is this petition to stop the medal altogether...

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/stop-creation-distinguished-warfare-medal/xZT0s6xl


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Feb 20, 2013)

#10,081.


----------



## Phil M (Feb 20, 2013)

Out of harms reach “officers” handling UAVs and such types should have certificates awarded not medals.  Will this mean that the scientists and mathematicians who design and create the algorithms for these UAVs will get medals too?   These people are valued I agree but not in the same context as combatants.   Medals for heroism, and that’s it.


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 20, 2013)

10,272


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 20, 2013)

My complaint is that is ranks higher then the BSM or PH; lower it a few notches and I won't have an issue.


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2013)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Here's the short version:
> WHAM!
> Pilot: What the fuck was that?! Tower, we just got hit by something, we're going to set down on the runway.
> Tower: Roger Pedro, you're cleared down.
> ...


 
I'll bet the HATR was awesome.


----------



## Phil M (Feb 20, 2013)

Surviving WWII codebreakers who cracked the German Enigma codes at Bletchley Park were awarded Medals…. New twist to the debate, is this the same…??? sorry for the headache


----------



## Teufel (Feb 20, 2013)

Google tells me two things.  
1. You are talking about British codebreakers and British medals which makes it a moot point when talking about American awards for American personnel.
2. They were given service medals and not combat medals.  Which no one here would have a problem with.


----------



## Phil M (Feb 21, 2013)

Teufel said:


> Google tells me two things.
> 1. You are talking about British codebreakers and British medals which makes it a moot point when talking about American awards for American personnel.
> 2. They were given service medals and not combat medals. Which no one here would have a problem with.


 
Sorry for the late reply Teufel...  (working long hours):whatever: … 2 valid points, sir.I was generalising of the non-combatants receiving medals in any service. (Suppose that was wrong)  As you say, if these people get actual combat medals, it’s wrong whichever way you look at it.   I still stand by my first post. And will endeavour not to annoy anyone in future.


----------



## pardus (Feb 21, 2013)

Phil M said:


> Sorry for the late reply Teufel... (working long hours):whatever: … 2 valid points, sir.I was generalising of the non-combatants receiving medals in any service. (Suppose that was wrong) As you say, if these people get actual combat medals, it’s wrong whichever way you look at it. I still stand by my first post. And will endeavour not to annoy anyone in future.


 
Fuck me! You're a POM and you still can't articulate yourself in the Queen's English. No wonder Britain is no longer Great!


----------



## Phil M (Feb 21, 2013)

pardus said:


> Fuck me! You're a POM and you still can't articulate yourself in the Queen's English. No wonder Britain is no longer Great!


 
Haha that Avatar suits you ... Talk about foot firmly in mouth, Check.   Jesus, you guys really are tough.  Too funny, I will us spell checker in future


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 21, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> My vote is in.
> 
> Only 90, 633 more to go...
> 
> View attachment 7916


 My signature is in.


----------



## AWP (Feb 21, 2013)

Down to about 88k needed, I'm one less.


----------



## pardus (Feb 21, 2013)

Phil M said:


> Haha that Avatar suits you ... Talk about foot firmly in mouth, Check. Jesus, you guys really are tough. Too funny, I will us spell checker in future


 
Haha, not too many people know who the avatar is. Loved that show!


----------



## Phil M (Feb 22, 2013)

pardus said:


> Haha, not too many people know who the avatar is. Loved that show!


 
Hang on… just make sure this is 100% correct before I press send  Ok.  Mr Windsor Davis; all round top bloke.  Where did you watch this? It’s not been shown on British TV for years for some strange reason.  Fantastic Show, glad you like it.   Not sure if you are aware of Black Adder - Goes Forth!? this is an equally hilarious WWI comedy.   By the way, I was allowed to sign the partition, so my vote is in for what it’s worth.


----------



## Phil M (Feb 22, 2013)

:wall:   Please calm down... I need a holiday… I obviously mean petition!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahah.  
I’m pushing them out now Sir, and will follow by digesting a dictionary.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 22, 2013)

Phil M said:


> Hang on… just make sure this is 100% correct before I press send  Ok. Mr Windsor Davis; all round top bloke. Where did you watch this? It’s not been shown on British TV for years for some strange reason. Fantastic Show, glad you like it. Not sure if you are aware of Black Adder - Goes Forth!? this is an equally hilarious WWI comedy. By the way, I was allowed to sign the partition, so my vote is in for what it’s worth.





Phil M said:


> :wall: Please calm down... I need a holiday… I obviously mean petition!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahah.
> I’m pushing them out now Sir, and will follow by digesting a dictionary.


 
You Brits... always wanting to "partition" something.    Maybe I should change your username to "Durand."


----------



## Phil M (Feb 22, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> You Brits... always wanting to "partition" something.  Maybe I should change your username to "Durand."


 
Hahaha… Excellent.  I need to slow down my word processing so my brain can catch up.  I’m due a trip to the States, i have family in LA.   May call down to Coronado and sort my head out.:wall:


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 22, 2013)

Phil M said:


> Hahaha… Excellent. I need to slow down my word processing so my brain can catch up. I’m due a trip to the States, i have family in LA. May call down to Coronado *and sort my head out.*:wall:


 
I'm sure there's plenty of good facilities in the UK that can help you sort out your head. :-"  Try Bethlem Royal Hospital...


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 22, 2013)

Back on track to the topic, 

I said I thought this was eye candy for Senior Officers, he is a clarifying statement from DoD:

"Senior civilian and military leaders decided on where to place the new medal in the order of precedence, he added. "We expect this award to be granted pretty rarely, and that factored in to the decision (on its precedence)," he said.

Combatant commanders must certify the impacts of the action before the award is forwarded to the service secretary for approval. The secretaries may not delegate that authority."

I hate to say this, but it is starting to sound like an AF initiated action.  Not a lot of DFC's being handed out, so this is a way for the aviation community to look relevant in the war again.


----------



## Karoshi (Feb 22, 2013)

Basically, some practice squad team members get to win the League MVP trophy without ever being called up to play on game day.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 22, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Back on track to the topic,
> 
> I said I thought this was eye candy for Senior Officers, he is a clarifying statement from DoD:
> 
> ...


 
"Granted rarely?"  Then why do we even need a new medal?  What's wrong with a JCOM or a MSM?

If this gets passed, it's going to get handed out like candy, to many more people than they were expected when they crafted this abortion.


----------



## Karoshi (Feb 22, 2013)

The same people who approve the awarding of the BSM for meritorious service by finance personnel will be the same people who jump all over this when it comes out.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 22, 2013)

Got this in an email today from Senator Toomey:


> *Pentagon’s New Unmanned Aircraft/Cyber War Medal Placed Above Bronze Star In Order Of Precedence*
> 
> Tuesday, Feb 19
> *WASHINGTON, D.C.* - U.S. Senator Pat Toomey (R-Pa) today sent a letter to Defense Secretary Leon Panetta expressing his concern and asking why the Pentagon has reportedly decided to rank a new medal for drone operators and others not in direct ground combat above some long-standing combat valor medals.
> ...


----------



## Teufel (Feb 23, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Got this in an email today from Senator Toomey:


 
_2. To what extent were members of the veterans community, particularly those with combat service, consulted on the planned order of precedence?_

Hmmm I suspect not at all.  I personally love how the SECDEF says that war has changed because he has seen firsthand how drones affect the fight.  Well if he would accompany me to the Helmand Province I could show him just how much it's stayed the same.  Still have guys shooting people in the face you know.  Who will receive a commendation medal with V for their troubles if they're lucky.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 23, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> "Granted rarely?"  Then why do we even need a new medal?  What's wrong with a JCOM or a MSM?
> 
> If this gets passed, it's going to get handed out like candy, to many more people than they were expected when they crafted this abortion.


I bet they're gonna make the ribbon for this medal be 4 stars in a blue field.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/23/u...as-those-in-combat-do.html?smid=fb-share&_r=0

I think this has already been posted but I wasn't able to check it because of all the stress I received doing google search and call of duty. It seems that this article/study are being used to validate the precedence of this medal.

My favorite parts:

"In a 2011 survey of nearly 840 drone operators, it found that 46 percent of Reaper and Predator pilots, and 48 percent of Global Hawk sensor operators, reported “high operational stress.” Those crews cited long hours and frequent shift changes as major causes."​ 
"The study found that pilots of both manned and unmanned aircraft had lower rates of mental health problems than other Air Force personnel." I'm not trying to be a dick but Air Force personnel outside of AFSOC have to be the least stressed service members of any service. I work at a joint command (on an Air Force Base) and it is very apparent that the Air Force places a very high priority on families and quality of life.​


----------



## Teufel (Feb 23, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aerial_Achievement_Medal

Drone operators qualify for the Aerial Achievement Medal.  Problem solved.  I heard the name and thought it was awarded for doing stunts and stuff during combat but apparently it is given for meritorious performance in aerial flight.


----------



## moobob (Feb 23, 2013)

:face palm:


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 23, 2013)

:wall::wall::wall::wall:
Otherwise I'll just froth, hyperventilate, rant and be unprofessional.
Wait...there's got to be a medal for that, right?


----------



## Teufel (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 27, 2013)

"Malaysian boner rot"


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 10, 2013)

Senate bill would bump down the DWM's precedence

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/new...-would-knock-down-rank-of-drone-medal-030713w


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 10, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Senate bill would bump down the DWM's precedence
> 
> http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/new...-would-knock-down-rank-of-drone-medal-030713w


 
Wish it was down to the ARCOM level but...


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 12, 2013)

I hope this just isnt lip service.
http://www.stripes.com/news/followi...utm_campaign=Daily+Headlines&utm_medium=email



> Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel has ordered a review of the new Distinguished Warfare Medal, a surprising reversal from the Pentagon’s insistence that the criticism surrounding the award would not change its future.
> Pentagon spokesman George Little said Tuesday said the review was prompted by complaints from veterans groups and lawmakers about its ranking above the Bronze Star and Purple Heart.
> The review, to be led by Joint Chiefs Chairman Gen. Martin Dempsey, will look at whether the order of precedence for the new medal should be changed, but will not consider eliminating the new award. A report and decision on the issue is expected by April 12.
> Little said those criticisms prompted Hagel to call for the review, and added that production of the new medal has been halted while the review is under way.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 12, 2013)

The above was also mentioned on national news this evening.  So, it's getting a lot of press....


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 13, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> I hope this just isnt lip service.
> http://www.stripes.com/news/following-complaints-hagel-orders-review-of-distinguished-warfare-medal-1.211531?=&utm_source=Stars and Stripes Emails&utm_campaign=Daily Headlines&utm_medium=email


 
My guess as a former 11B he might not be impressed with it ranking above a BSM.  I see a downgrade in the future.

IIRC, a bill was also introduced downgrading the award.  I still can't believe the Army and marine Corps agreed to this (ranking-wise).


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 13, 2013)

SOWT said:


> ...  I still can't believe the Army and Marine Corps agreed to this (ranking-wise).


 
I can surely believe it.  The senior leadership in the Army is nothing to be excited about in the least.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 15, 2013)

No mo medal.

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=15934

Hagel eliminates the Medal and wants a Device Created for placement on Ribbons.  I'm cool with that.


----------



## AWP (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow...Hagel does something right. Must be a mistake.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 15, 2013)

A "device" now? Like what, a "JCOM w/D" (for drone) device?  I still don't get why this even warrants any special recognition whatsoever, at least none that couldn't be adequately addressed through an existing award.

I'm glad this stupid idea of a medal that outranked the BSM got killed, though.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 15, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> A "device" now? Like what, a "JCOM w/D" (for drone) device? I still don't get why this even warrants any special recognition whatsoever, at least none that couldn't be adequately addressed through an existing award.
> 
> I'm glad this stupid idea of a medal that outranked the BSM got killed, though.


I think they want something to attach to a MSM/ARCOM that would signify Combat Service vice a PCS reward.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 15, 2013)

That's exactly my point.  An ARCOM can be a combat decoration too, as can a JSAM, JCOM, and any number of other awards.  If it's good enough for the people risking life and limb forward, it certainly should be good enough for those who support the war from the safety of sanctuary.

"Hey Ranger, good deployment.  Here's your ARCOM."  

"Hey cyberguy, hear's your "different and therefore more 'special' device" to put on your JCOM."

Doesn't pass the common sense test, to me.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 16, 2013)

Not a perfect decision but when are they ever? At least Hagel took a big step in the right direction and got rid of the potential medal's standing and then got rid of the medal all together.

FFS the crews servicing drones in the field were more hazarded in most cases then the pilots.  In both cases of drone pilots or cyber guys they both work their shift and go home to their families and sleep in their own bed each night and they some how need special recognition that others aren't entitled to.:wall:


----------



## pardus (Apr 16, 2013)

Scotth said:


> and they some how need special recognition that others aren't entitled to.:wall:


 
A reflection of society...


----------



## Brill (Apr 16, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> That's exactly my point. An ARCOM can be a combat decoration too, as can a JSAM, JCOM, and any number of other awards. If it's good enough for the people risking life and limb forward, it certainly should be good enough for those who support the war from the safety of sanctuary.
> 
> "Hey Ranger, good deployment. Here's your ARCOM."
> 
> ...


 
Yes it can.  Two soldiers in same action...tab = BSM, no tab = ARCOM.  It be what it be.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 16, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised to see the "Combat or Operational" device become an AOR standard.  That allows you to determine a deployment award vice a PCS medal (both given out too freely).


----------

